# The Ahab Thread!!



## BassAddict (Apr 6, 2012)

Talk about all famous Ahabs, be it our resident Ahab or other Ahabs in history!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 6, 2012)

Who's Ahab? Is he someone special or just another cranky Captain :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok, I will play.

Here is a picture from last year. Ahab(the guy looking up at God) and Denny with one of his fish. If I remember correctly Ahab was the last one to catch any fish...hence the reason for looking up and asking why? Why not me?


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 6, 2012)

:LOL2: , looks like he got caught mid buttscratch


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 6, 2012)

Everyone just go fishing!


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 6, 2012)

Let me tell you 'bout Ahab The Arab
The Sheik of the burning sand
He had emeralds and rubies just dripping off 'a him
And a ring on every finger of his hands

He wore a big ol' turban wrapped around his head
And a scimitar by his side
And every evening about midnight
He'd jump on his camel named Clyde...and ride

Silently through the night to the sultan's tent
where he would secretly meet up with Fatima
of the Seven Veils, swingingest grade "A" number
one U.S. choice dancer in the Sultan's whole harem,
'cause, heh, him and her had a thing going. You know,
and they'd been carrying on for some time now behind
the Sultan's back and you could hear him talk to his camel
as he rode out across the dunes, his voice would cut
through the still night desert air and he'd say
(imitate Arabian speech)
which is arabic for, "stop, Clyde!" and Clyde would say,
(imitate camel voice).
Which is camel for, "What the heck did he say anyway?"
Well....

He brought that camel to a screeching halt
At the rear of Fatima's tent jumped off Clyde,
Snuck around the corner and into the tent he went
There he saw Fatima laying on a Zebra skin rug
Wearing rings on her fingers and bells on her toes
And a bone in her nose ho, ho.
Spoken

There she was friends lying there in all her radiant beauty.
Eating on a raisin, grape, apricot, pomegranate,
bowl of chitterlings, two bananas, three Hershey bars,
sipping on a "R C" Co-Cola listening to her transistor,
watching the Grand Ole Opry on the tube reading the
Mad magazine while she sung,
"Does your chewing gum lose it's flavor?" and Ahab
walked up to her and he said,
(imitate Arabian speech)
which is arabic for, "Let's twist again like we did last summer, baby."
(laughter) You know what I mean! Whew!
She looked up at him from off the rug,
give him one of the sly looks, she said,
(coy, girlish laugh) "Crazy baby".
'Round and around and around and around...etc.

And that's the story 'bout Ahab the Arab
The Sheik of the Burnin' sand
Ahab the Arab
The swinging Sheik of the burnin' sand


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 6, 2012)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 6, 2012)

Which Ahab is our Capt???

https://e-pix.com/ArtMuseum/Capt.Ahab.jpg

or

https://wonkette.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/ahab-the-arab.jpg

hummmmm, I wonder????


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 7, 2012)

Here the Ahab beers are on me



https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-nPgvjnqWOTI/TWzkgbwPSQI/AAAAAAAALiw/500Go1Dom8c/CaptainAhab_0.jpg


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 7, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Here the Ahab beers are on me
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-nPgvjnqWOTI/TWzkgbwPSQI/AAAAAAAALiw/500Go1Dom8c/CaptainAhab_0.jpg



This will compliment that beer nicely!


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 14, 2012)

Ahab is going fishing, guess how many times he will go before he actually catches something! Winner will recieve bragging rights!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 15, 2012)

1st night out knowing ahab. :| lol


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 15, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> 1st night out knowing ahab. :| lol



[youtube]M5QGkOGZubQ[/youtube] 

Ahab was skunked his first night out, you do not know Ahab! :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 15, 2012)

It was not my fault - if I could just get a few JD Baits I would do much better. Stupid gummy worms!


I never made it out last night - had some stuff to do with my kids which was not as much fun as fishing but was fulfilling


----------



## lswoody (Apr 15, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> :LOL2: , looks like he got caught mid buttscratch


LOL!!!!!!!


----------

